# Google- Live longer when you can - Express Buzz



## VSsupport (Feb 12, 2008)

<img alt="" height="1" width="1" />*Live longer when you can**Express Buzz*We quoted one as saying you rarely came across a young person with *IBS* even a decade earlier; now at least two or three get reported daily. *...*<nobr></nobr>
View the full article


----------

